# E-cig



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Anyone ever tried e-cigarettes? My Aunt and Uncle(heavy smokers) are now using these and say their great. Cheaper than actual smoking tobacco. Just curious.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

What are they? My mom smokes and I don't think she can afford her costly and unhealthy habit. She always has a cig in her mouth, 24/7.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Is there e-pot? Lmao yah that'd be great.


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> What are they? My mom smokes and I don't think she can afford her costly and unhealthy habit. She always has a cig in her mouth, 24/7.


 Do a search for e-cigarettes at a search engine.


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

i tried the e cigs my friends dad has them. there weird really really weird if ya ask me. but my friends dad loves them


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Were they satisfying?


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

i didnt think so. it depends if your lookin for a nicotine fix or the taste. me personally, i kinda like the feeling of a mouth full of smoke and the taste. but if your lookin for a quick nic fix then ya they work...i guess...like i sed i wasnt a big fan but hell with the new tax they added i might be switchin. it is a lot cheaper all and all


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Right and thats where the logic is for me. However, I do like the smoke too... It's like $100-$150 to get the starter kit. But its cheaper in the long run I believe.


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

And not as bad for ya.


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

uhhh i think it does still have some health issues.from wat i know, which isnt much about it. u stuff it w nicotine. but ur not buring it or sumtin like that. so u got the badness of nicotine but nun of the chems. ya if u like the smoke i would try ur aunts and uncles first. the good thing is they have regular and menthol =) . im a big newport fan


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

I smoke Newports. That tobacco juice they use in the things doesn't have the 4000 chemicals smoking cigs do. Alot of the harm comes from that.


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

suttercain. how much u payin for newports were u live


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Here Illinois, its like $45 for a carton.


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

I used to smoke then I quit when I had my kid. Now I if I feel the need to smoke something (usually when having a drink or two) use a Shisha pipe. The "tabacco" is just cured fruit in molasses.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

One of my bosses at work uses one. I thought about it, but he uses his mainly at home, but at work he still smokes regular cigarettes. He said it works, but it takes time to take away the want for a plain old cigarette.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i dont smoke, a lot of my firnds started rolling there own smoke because of how expensive it is now


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

SutterCane said:


> Here Illinois, its like $45 for a carton.


 Apparently they are $70. I was wrong. I don't buy the cigs, just smoke(I know, terrible). Also, I've thought about switching to loose tobacco. It is was cheaper, but their kinda nasty. Reminds me off prison too.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow... 70 is bad. I'm in oklahoma and newports are about 55. Im looking up those E-Cigs now!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

ok so.. I looked it up and its 150 for the actual ecig. but how does it replace cigarettes with no nicotine? just curious. it seems like its worth a shot but i'd love to have someone reinforce that? ya know?


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

ya in new jersey were payin like 65 or 75i think.dont norm buy carton. haha.jbh38 i agree with ur boss. theyre good but there just not the same.haha


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

SutterCane said:


> Apparently they are $70. I was wrong. I don't buy the cigs, just smoke(I know, terrible). Also, I've thought about switching to loose tobacco. It is was cheaper, but their kinda nasty. Reminds me off prison too.


Completely wrong about this price-they are $52.00


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> ok so.. I looked it up and its 150 for the actual ecig. but how does it replace cigarettes with no nicotine? just curious. it seems like its worth a shot but i'd love to have someone reinforce that? ya know?


 You put liquid nicotine cartidges in em. They vaporize it, so no smoke, just nicotine vapor.


----------



## Bryanne (Apr 29, 2009)

Me and my boyfriend have been talking about switching to e-cigs. He found them on e-bay for like $30. You should try a couple places like that before buying. Ryan's co-worker uses one and he loves it. He says it has helped him cut down on smoking.


----------



## MYPITPEESFARTHERTHANYOURS (May 1, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Is there e-pot? Lmao yah that'd be great.


That is too damn funny


----------

